# I Have another problem !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........Just recently , last two weeks or so after the computer has been on for an hour or so , some kind of internal computing starts that completely engages the CPU...........So much so that the mouse doesn't move , I can't move from HST to the NY Times , etc . There seems to be very little internet activity associated with this situation because the lights on the modem are not blinking like they do when I'm downloading something ! There is also no notification from the Webroot security virus program that of any problems , either . 
.............What on earth could engage the CPU for an hour or more and essentially pre empt any other processing by the CPU ? And , is there any way to make the computer show a listing of what programs are engaging the CPU and preventing it from processing any other activities ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pull up your Task Manager and on the Processes tab, what is using your system resources?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd almost bet on your anti virus, especially if you have something like Norton or McAfee or Kaspersky..

What OS do you have?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........OK , TM says.......85 processes running , cpu ~4% , phy. mem=29% !
.........I tried to print the screen , but it didn't work ! I also disabled 2 out of 3 functions for Webroot , so the main console antivirus functions are still operative . For webroot , I disabled the Vault and their toolbar ! The list of processes is greek to me , so I'll wait until it goes back into it's Lock up routine and call up the task manager and compare it with what I just observed . , thanks , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> I'd almost bet on your anti virus, especially if you have something like Norton or McAfee or Kaspersky..
> 
> What OS do you have?


..........Win 7 Home premium . This is a ASUS computer and it's only 15 months old . , fordy


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Try getting a program called Combofix and running it.. It detects and cleans malware and root kits and such...


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Probably your anti-virus program running in the background. Check the settings to see if its set to run when the system is idling. Anti virus programs, the better ones, are hogs when they run.
Oh and you want it to run. You don't want it catching stuff after damage has been done.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

If it IS taking up all the CPU power. Then IMO it is scanning for something. Either a virus scan or a hard drive scan for something virus scans should not take the entire power of the CPU. But something is scanning hard that is a given IMO. And may not show up in tasks running either, as many of these kinds of things run In The Back Ground never showing up in whats running in the task bar.
So I would check your virus program and see IF anything IS Scheduled, check your Tools and see if a Drive Scan is set up to scan at such a short period of time.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..........OK , TM says.......85 processes running , cpu ~4% , phy. mem=29% !


Those are good numbers. No problem there. Try it again when the system is busy.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Those are good numbers. No problem there. Try it again when the system is busy.


.............Did I possibly disable some of the protective capability of the Webroot Virus package when I disabled the vault and toolbar ? The main suite of protections is fully functional ! , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> .............Did I possibly disable some of the protective capability of the Webroot Virus package when I disabled the vault and toolbar ? The main suite of protections is fully functional ! , fordy


I wish I could help you, but I've never used Webroot.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> Pull up your Task Manager and on the Processes tab, what is using your system resources?


 
..........OK , WDFME.SYS , WDRules.SYS , svchost.e......SYS , these three items are the largest , most active members of the ~83 processes operating .......the Cpu was at 24% , and the MEM was 40% and Climbing !!! So , what can you'll tell me about this situation ? , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..........OK , WDFME.SYS , WDRules.SYS , svchost.e......SYS , these three items are the largest , most active members of the ~83 processes operating .......the Cpu was at 24% , and the MEM was 40% and Climbing !!! So , what can you'll tell me about this situation ? , fordy


24% cpu usage is acceptable. 24% usage just shows that the system is doing something, but there's still plenty of cpu available. Try it again when the system slows to a stop.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> 24% cpu usage is acceptable. 24% usage just shows that the system is doing something, but there's still plenty of cpu available. Try it again when the system slows to a stop.


 
...........But , the memory usage is up to 3.02 gig out of 4 gig !? , Is it possible someone is utilizing my computer from a remote location without me knowing it ? Is there a part of TM that indicate this type of situation ? , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

fordy said:


> ...........But , the memory usage is up to 3.02 gig out of 4 gig !? , Is it possible someone is utilizing my computer from a remote location without me knowing it ? Is there a part of TM that indicate this type of situation ? , fordy


.................Now memory is up to 3.75 gig ! , fordy:huh:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............OK , been scanning the resource monitor............lots of info there but I need to find a source of info that that deciphers what I'm looking At ! IS there such a reference manual that explains such ? , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> .................Now memory is up to 3.75 gig ! , fordy:huh:


OK, you've got a memory leak that's maxing-out your physical memory. Now is the time to look at the Task Manager to see which application is consuming all the memory.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ...............OK , been scanning the resource monitor............lots of info there but I need to find a source of info that that deciphers what I'm looking At ! IS there such a reference manual that explains such ? , fordy


With the Task Manager open, click on the Processes tab. Now click on Memory to list the processes by memory usage. The culprit should be at the top of the list.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> With the Task Manager open, click on the Processes tab. Now click on Memory to list the processes by memory usage. The culprit should be at the top of the list.


 
...................Well , I found a program that removed WDFME.exe , according to a source on Internet , this WDFME is NOT necessary for hard disk operation ,
next , it is a KNOWN memory hog , and a Safe harbor for Malware ! So , CPU is down to 4% , mem is down to 47% . I don't understand what activatated the WDFME because the problem started a couple of weeks back ! 
...................And , since I haven't actively monitored anything with task mgr. , previous to the problem with WDFME , I don't any history to fall back on . So , for you guys that are pooter smart I'd advise you to remove this item from your clients software . , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> Pull up your Task Manager and on the Processes tab, what is using your system resources?


 
.................Please comment on my post #19 , I'd be very interested in hearing what your thoughts are relative to WDFME........... , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> .................Please comment on my post #19 , I'd be very interested in hearing what your thoughts are relative to WDFME........... , fordy


It appears to be a known issue. That's a utility that helps your USB ports work. 

I'm looking for a cure for you. I would prefer that you not delete it, since it may impact how (or if) your USB ports work.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Rather than delete it, let's try upgrading. You may have an older version that contains this flaw. Try downloading & running this upgrader.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22059150/SmartWare_Windows_Upgrader_1.6.4.7.zip

It should be safe. It's an upgrade utility that I download from Western Digital, the author & vendor. I also scanned it with Avast and it was clean.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> It appears to be a known issue. That's a utility that helps your USB ports work.
> 
> I'm looking for a cure for you. I would prefer that you not delete it, since it may impact how (or if) your USB ports work.


...............USB ports.......? The program comments I read said that it scans the hard drive and categorizes the different types of files , and once it gets going it just continues to usurp more and more memory evey time it scans !


...............I've already deleted it , completely !


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Rather than delete it, let's try upgrading. You may have an older version that contains this flaw. Try downloading & running this upgrader.
> 
> [give it a minute to upload]
> 
> It should be safe. It's an upgrade utility that I download from Western Digital, the author & vendor. I also scanned it with Avast and it was clean.


............I got a 404 error when I clicked on the link !


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ............I got a 404 error when I clicked on the link !


Try it now. It took longer than I though to upload.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ...............USB ports.......? The program comments I read said that it scans the hard drive and categorizes the different types of files


Evidently it's part of the driver utility set for Western Digital hard drives, including USB drives. It's probably does other things as well.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Evidently it's part of the driver utility set for Western Digital hard drives, including USB drives. It's probably does other things as well.


 
................Thanks Nevada ! I did the download , so I'll monitor the task mgr and see what transpires .


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ................Thanks Nevada ! I did the download , so I'll monitor the task mgr and see what transpires .


Good! The upgrade went OK?

I'm more comfortable with you having the software. No doubt, you have hardware that uses that driver, so it's probably not going to run right without it. Hopefully the updated version will have the memory leak fixed.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Good! The upgrade went OK?
> 
> I'm more comfortable with you having the software. No doubt, you have hardware that uses that driver, so it's probably not going to run right without it. Hopefully the updated version will have the memory leak fixed.


..............That older version , is really Bad News , when it gets to running because for someone who doesn't have a clue as to what is eating up all their memory , they are going to loose accessability to the basic functions and held hostage by this program ! , fordy


----------

